# a soundtrack for Hell...?



## spiltteeth (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm an artist recently commissioned to do a large portrait of Hell and I need some good music to get me in that infernal mood.

So, if you had to create a soundtrack for Hell, what pieces would you choose?

Thanks!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Fellow member jurianbai posted this atonal piece a day ago. Sounds horrible to my ears. Might suit your purpose. Chaotic piece.

Looking forward to seeing your portrait when complete.



jurianbai said:


> I going to use this thread for this video. I admire the composer of this work Sofia Gubaidulina who composed a great violin concerto and viola concerto (can find it at youtube). But her string quartet sample, is the best example of how I am missing out the idea of the composition. Term wise I am not sure is this 'atonal' or serrialism or avant-garde, nevermind, but this is what I've in mind when posting questions sometimes ago. Any comment for this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

King Crimson did a gruelling version of Holst's "Mars" on their second album, "In the Wake of Poseidon". They named it "The Devil's Triangle" for legal reasons. It's fairly hellish.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, my own preferences might be a little obvious, but personally, I'd go with: 
Tchiakovsky: Francesca di Rimini
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
Verdi: Dies Irae (from the 'Requiem')
Mussorgsky: Night on Bare Mountain
Berg: Suite from 'Wozzek'
Prokofiev: The Flaming Angel/Crusaders in Pskov from "Alexander Nevsky"

Tom


----------



## spiltteeth (Mar 27, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Fellow member jurianbai posted this atonal piece a day ago. Sounds horrible to my ears. Might suit your purpose. Chaotic piece.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your portrait when complete.


Thats a great suggestion! I love her music, in fact I often listen to her piece 'last seven words of Christ' when illustrating Christ's crucifixion.

Ever since reading Thomas Mann's 'Doctor Faustus' I can't but help associating Schoenburg with hell, the main character is very loosely based on him. I'm not sure what pieces though.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

spiltteeth said:


> ... I can't but help associating Schoenburg with hell ...


 lol. I seem to think that Schoenburg's music *came* from hell ...

Just a joke.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Hell is other people.

If you don't like JS Bach, play that. Personally, I find the idea of being exposed to yards of Tchaikovsky hellish. Other people might more conventionally go for Xenakis, whose music I happen to find liberating and energising.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

LIszt's Dante


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

For my money, the "Ride to the Abyss" from Berlioz's La Damnation de Faust is about as chilling a depiction of hell as they come. The following chorus of gleeful demons is a little silly, what with the made up language and all.

I haven't actually heard this one yet, but Rued Langaard has a symphony (No. 11) entitled "Ixion." It's supposed to be very short, and his most uncompromisingly dark music. Anyone know that piece?


----------

